# The Turning Quest 2012



## CHJ (2 Jan 2012)

Made a start on this years collection, going to be a considerable number of items based on past themes it would appear from the requests so far.

Personal aim for the year is to avoid the rogue pieces of wood that have seemed a good idea in the past, too much time and frustration accrued on that score, and concentrate more time on simplifying construction methods when using up the bits and pieces.
*
Elm, Ash & Walnut Body, Burr Elm Lid. (100mm dia.)*


----------



## chrisbaker42 (2 Jan 2012)

Nice


----------



## Bemused (2 Jan 2012)

The woods complement each other very well.

How long does the 'blank' construction take, would you use just a pva adhesive or something special?


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2012)

Bemused":3qy3pixn said:


> .... would you use just a pva adhesive or something special?


You can use PVA but I find that you can get joint creep after time with wood movement, not enough to be a problem in cabinet work but enough to be felt across the joint boundaries in work such as above.
The bulk of my pieces are now assembled with Cascamite which does not show this problem.


Bemused":3qy3pixn said:


> How long does the 'blank' construction take


Job to be specific, in order to avoid constant changing of setups I try to do my preparation in batches, usually spend 2-3 hours in any one session.
Cutting enough segments for 4-6 rings and glueing up.
Sorting and preparing base and top blanks to suit.
True up a couple or more of rings and machine top and bottom pieces and glue up immediately before wood moves.

Example, the piece above was trued and glued 2 days ago with another set, both finished turned yesterday and 2 other sets trued and glued.
The second set was finished turned today and the lid for the above made.
Hopefully the next session will complete the other 3 lids but that's dependant on lifes other duties.


----------



## Bemused (2 Jan 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to explain, I will look forward to giving this technique a try, just had a browse of the site in your signature which is also helpfull.

Tony


----------



## boysie39 (3 Jan 2012)

What a great start to the year Chas. looking fwd. to many more of your Bits and Bobs.
Always an inspiration thank you .


----------



## CHJ (3 Jan 2012)

Just time for a lid to finish another today:





*Walnut, Elm, Ash * 100mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jan 2012)

An hour to spare before lunch and another one bites the dust.






*Walnut, Elm (spalted) & Ash body & Walnut & Oak lid* (120mm dia.)


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2012)

Topped off another.

*Elm, Ash & Walnut. *124mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2012)

Stirring up a bit more wood, resulted in a *Rotten Apple & Walnut* compote, 115mm dia.


----------



## boysie39 (13 Jan 2012)

Chas ,love that shape, when you say rot what way do you stabilise it. Glue?


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2012)

Yes Eugene, Thin CA before final cuts and any areas that show softness in finishing, if there is a risk of CA migration staining surrounding wood I seal surrounds with cellulose sealer to stop CA penetrating.

With well figured wood if you get a bad run of CA on a near enough finished piece a rapid wipe over the surrounding area with a cloth can blend the stain in and not look out of place with natural colour differences.

Don't have fingers in contact with cloth rear though, gets a little warm.


----------



## boysie39 (14 Jan 2012)

Thanks Chas, have a piece of Elm that sell by date looks to be just around corner,

It's a plank of 22"x 3"x 4' long, guess I'll have to order C/A by the 5lt can.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jan 2012)

Alternate Eugene is to soak it in thinned PVA, not as hard a result and obviously not an instant drying solution, have done it in the past but now resign anything looking like needing that level of support to the firewood sack. Get enough day to day aggro. without looking for it.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Jan 2012)

If it is only mild you can harden the wood with neat sanding sealer but Chas's method is more certain. 

I wish I had your skill with all those little pieces you cut Chas especially the ones with the curves sections i the lids. I have access to so much walnut and poplar offcuts that I don't even bother collecting a lot of it which galls me a bit but there is a limit to how much I can keep. All kiln dried as well LOL. Ideal for little boxes such as you make. If you want any let me know and I can get some to you probably. 
pete


----------



## CHJ (14 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the comments and offer Pete, the curved pieces do give me a measure of satisfaction, not a problem if you have CNC etc. but a bit more of a challenge with my limited kit.

On the wood front it is frustrating that so much good wood goes to waste but thanks all the same, I'm currently up to the gills in furniture manufacturers off-cuts myself.

This little lot got delivered a couple of days ago just in case I needed some more, if the source ever dries up I'll keep your offer in mind.
What I don't take gets fed to a woodburner. The company where it comes from has had a wood fired boiler fitted in the last 12 months to make better use of their waste.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2012)

An hours worth of playing with yet more rotten wood.










*Spalted Beech, 195mm dia.*


----------



## Silverbirch (16 Jan 2012)

Wow! That`s no ordinary bit of rotten wood!
Beautiful work!

Ian


----------



## nev (16 Jan 2012)

+1 for WOW!


----------



## CHJ (18 Jan 2012)

*A bit more rescued Rot.*












*Spalted Beech 215mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2012)

*A few more bits assembled into something resembling a box*.








*Beech, Walnut & Oak. 175mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2012)

Root of some description from the depths of Rich Burrows wood mine and the aluminium sweepings from the bandsaw.

Think the Walnut lid has got to go or be reworked, came out much lighter than expected although the contrast is not so great as the photo' would suggest.







130mm dia. 150mm high.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2012)

*Seeing as Bowls are flavour of the month, thought I had better do another one.*












*Beech, Ash & Walnut. 200mm dia.*


----------



## nev (30 Jan 2012)

chas, have you somehow managed to join two separate pieces of timber with a wibbledy line for the base or is it just a wonder of nature?


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2012)

nev":2tcci4q0 said:


> chas, have you somehow managed to join two separate pieces of timber with a wibbledy line for the base or is it just a wonder of nature?


Just a wonder of nature, Spalted Beech.


----------



## philb88 (30 Jan 2012)

That first splated bowl is a stunner!
Only an hours work, very impressive! Was it an already dried piece, or turned green (well as green as spalted wood gets!)


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2012)

philb88":1ei4njkl said:


> That first splated bowl is a stunner!
> Only an hours work, very impressive! Was it an already dried piece, or turned green (well as green as spalted wood gets!)



Already dried, it was part of a Log sliced up by someone about 18months ago to try and obtain some Beech slabs for me to make Cutting boards for them, I noticed that whilst drying they had spalted badly despite my efforts to avoid it, so I went back to the shed last october to salvage anything that had not been burnt.

So this is where those two bowls came from.



Very quick to turn because of the softness of the wood caused by spalting, most time was taken up by sealing to add strength to surface.


----------



## philb88 (30 Jan 2012)

Looks much better as Splated bowls rather than nice plain grain Beech!! Would all most of been a waste for cutting boards! Has a real uniform spalting, most Ive had is quite irregular like your second one!


----------



## Alli (30 Jan 2012)

Hi CHJ,

Your boxes are amazing, may I ask how you shape the curved sections that make up the lid? Do you use a router and template? I am really intrigued how you get the glue lines so tight.

Nice work.
Cheers David =D>


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2012)

Alli":18v4e2y9 said:


> ...... may I ask how you shape the curved sections that make up the lid? ..



Bandsaw and sanded, this is the way to do it well most of it :lol: just a couple of simple jigs for the sanding.


----------



## philb88 (30 Jan 2012)

CHJ":nczcqtk6 said:


> Alli":nczcqtk6 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... may I ask how you shape the curved sections that make up the lid? ..
> ...



Thats a great step-by-step, don't think I ever seen the Cole Jaws used for such a variety of the uses, especially in one item!


----------



## Alli (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the info. very informative. :lol: Does the sanding jig just keep the sandpaper at 90 Degrees? or is it in the shape of the curve your trying to create. 

Sorry for all the questions, I am just impressed but bewildered how you get the gaps between the curves so tight.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jan 2012)

Jigs maintain the 90 deg and form the required radius. A certain amount of simple but careful set-up involved of course.


----------



## Alli (31 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the insight.
Cheers David


----------



## boysie39 (2 Feb 2012)

Chas, what a start to 2012 how you manage to get into the workshop is beyond me, what with all your other commitments ie your work on the forum + your everyday ones.

Just watched your WIP with the Cole jaws, they really are a useful item when used in a proper way.

Looking forward to your Quest for the rest of the year.

Good Health,


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2012)

*Just bowling along as usual.*










Burr Tulip, Walnut & Oak. 180mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Feb 2012)

Beautiful work as per usual Chas.
I reckon you should have an article in a well known turning magazine,with all the help and knowledge you provide to everyone.
Can't say that i've seen Burr Tulipwood before??
Are you finding any shrinkage problems with these pieces you are doing??


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2012)

Paul.J":3enztm3o said:


> .......Can't say that i've seen Burr Tulipwood before??


Picked it up a couple of years ago at one of the warwickshire shows, not my favorite wood to work being rather on the soft side but thought the figure was worth the effort. Have enough for another piece in similar vein.


Paul.J":3enztm3o said:


> .......Are you finding any shrinkage problems with these pieces you are doing??


I know of one piece now in Germany that has some character wood in the segments that is coming back for treatment, the joins are fine but the wood itself has failed, should look OK when it's been filled and cleaned up. Wood was obviously higher moisture content than I realised. Tried to bring it back xmas but was told it was too useful and would have to wait until UK summer visitors brought it with them.

All the segment stuff is as dry as I can get it before glueing and not seen or had reports of failures so far, although would not be surprised if a lid let go, fingers crossed no one puts them in the sun, above a radiator or very damp room.


----------



## paulm (6 Feb 2012)

CHJ":sc58tzoi said:


> An hours worth of playing with yet more rotten wood.
> 
> *Spalted Beech, 195mm dia.*



Just catching up on your thread Chas and like the classy look of the ring on the foot of this piece, nice and elegant. Do you make it like a normal bead as you would in spindle turning, or use a shaped scraper ? Do you get much tearing or breakout or crumbling on the end grain areas of the bead or does it just depend on the timber ?

I've just invested in a cheap Warco version (£75 delivered) of my Vicmarc chuck to dedicate to the use of my cole jaws as I could never be bothered mounting them each time, and the alternative mdf circular board never felt secure or accurate enough for me. 

Was going to get an axi goliath chuck for that because of the extra range of movement of the jaws, but they seem to be perpetually out of stock so went with the Vicmarc clone instead. The tolerances of jaw carriers are very slack and the scrolling mechanism a bit graunchy, so it's no Vicmarc in reality despite looking the same, but should do fine for the purpose as the cole jaws are Vicmarc and fit fine,

Could do with swapping the rather hard and squarish profile plastic holding blocks on the cole jaws for some slightly softer round ones like yours which I think would be less likely to mark softer timbers. Wonder if I could make some up from old plastic wine corks ? :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2012)

paulm":1dagh72i said:


> [......the ring on the foot of this piece, .... Do you make it like a normal bead as you would in spindle turning, or use a shaped scraper ? Do you get much tearing or breakout or crumbling on the end grain areas of the bead or does it just depend on the timber ?


I cheat and use Asley Iles beading tools Paul.




Yes as they are basically scrapers there is a problem with tearout in short grain sections. Short and brittle grain like Oak can be a little tricky, as indeed spalted stuff. I find a combination of sanding sealer to wet the wood or worst case CA can get over the problems. I guess oil would do similar to the SS if that is the intended finish.


paulm":1dagh72i said:


> .....Was going to get an axi goliath chuck for that because of the extra range of movement of the jaws,


Shame if you haven't got a 125mm chuck, that extra travel turns a useful but often frustrating tool into a pleasurable go-to tool of choice for me.


paulm":1dagh72i said:


> ......Could do with swapping the rather hard and squarish profile plastic holding blocks on the cole jaws for some slightly softer round ones like yours which I think would be less likely to mark softer timbers. Wonder if I could make some up from old plastic wine corks ?


 I have some made from stacked thicknesses of old kitchen chopping board. Biggest problem if turning freehand is getting them all the same diameter. The Axi ones are a very soft rubber on an Ali. core, getting close to needing some replacements but the high price has been putting replacement off. If your chuck only has standard travel then might be useful to make up some studs half a pitch bigger diameter, then some of the frustrations of finding yourself in between standard stud spacing can be overcome.


----------



## paulm (6 Feb 2012)

Wondered if you were using the beading tools Chas, looked more perfect beads than I could manage by hand :lol: 

Might make one or two up using a couple of old cheap carbon steel scrapers I've got in a drawer somewhere. I guess a drill bit judiciously applied, or a rat tail file would give the desired result......

I'll see how I get on with the cole jaws, can't be any worse than the mdf board I was using before ! 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Steve Jones (6 Feb 2012)

Only just caught up with this Chas, 

Some really nice turning in this thread, thanks for putting the 'how to' together a few posts back, most interesting

Steve


----------



## CHJ (6 Feb 2012)

Thanks Steve, good to see you are able to find some personal time to show your face on UKW, pity about your turning access problems because I now have better and more useful off-cuts you could play with if you can get to shape and glue them up.


----------



## Steve Jones (6 Feb 2012)

I still look in occasionally Chas, I'll have to see what transpires in the future re the turning but it's certainly a no go at the moment.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## CHJ (9 Feb 2012)

*Taper turning time.*







*Burr Tulip, Walnut & Oak. 180mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2012)

paulm":2dgnvslm said:


> ......Chas, looked more perfect beads than I could manage by hand ....



Me too Paul, purchase came about after I had spent several hours practicing turning reasonable beads for a job that needed a fair quantity of identical looking beads in close proximity, decided that one lot of aggro worrying about making a slip and having to start the job again again was enough.

Now I just pick up a tool and only have to worry about the wood performance not my ability to get it wrong.


----------



## CHJ (12 Feb 2012)

This one may have to have a change of lid, the Yew rim is rather brash at the moment and the light angles make the Ash in the lid look rather dark. May just wait a while and see if the Yew darkens with light exposure or until an obvious colour match presents itself for a new lid.







*Yew, Ash & Walnut 160mm diam.*


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2012)

Another couple of hours pottering to finsh turn.










*Elm, Ash & Walnut 130mm dia.*


----------



## Wood spoiler (18 Feb 2012)

By the numbers of these you produce you make them look so easy and they are always immaculately presented. Although I havn't commented on your submissions for a while I always look at your items and find your output inspirational and instructive.

I tried a bowl with similar techniques but was not happy as I had issues with the different grains and directions, so my question is how do you overcome the conflicts of grain direction and cutting cleanly


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2012)

Wood spoiler":3cntuvxq said:


> I tried a bowl with similar techniques but was not happy as I had issues with the different grains and directions, so my question is how do you overcome the conflicts of grain direction and cutting cleanly



On the turning/finishing front I rarely get any problems with change of grain direction across the segments, sharp tools are essential and always aim to perform a slicing cut as opposed to a chopping cut so that grain pulling is reduced to a minimum, if I get a patch of fluffy grain such as with the elm I am currently turning I wet the patch with sealer and shear cut or even shear scrape, always with a freshly tuned up cutting edge. 

Also when finishing, be prepared to sand with the lathe stationary and sand with the grain in any particularly spot, should you be unfortunate to have torn a small splinter out in something like open pored side grain Oak or pulled the odd end fibre try wet sanding with sealer, often the natural filling that takes place is not obtrusive and can be let stand rather than continually chasing a lost cause.

Only you can determine if the fill is acceptable but more times than you would think the blend is undetectable when finished.


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2012)

Another bit of Elm stretched a bit further with some scraps..




*Elm, Walnut & Ash, 165mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2012)

This mornings spinney session result.










*Exeter Elm, Ash & Sapele, 210mm dia.*


----------



## boysie39 (22 Feb 2012)

Chas, looking at the first two pictures I get the effect of looking into a basket, as if the dark pieces were spacers with nothing in between . beautifully made .


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2012)

Well at least in your eyes Eugene I've achieved the "Basket" shape requested, with a bit of imagination in real life the Ash with the dark dust grain infill does look a little basket weave-esqe.


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2012)

Another late morning spinney session.










*Oak & Walnut 155mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2012)

The results of the after lunch shed visit .







*Oak & Walnut, 130mm dia.*


----------



## Hesh (23 Feb 2012)

Another good day in the workshop, I particularly like the work on the bases of the last few. Always enjoy this thread so keep them coming please.

Steve


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2012)

Hesh":1he4heaq said:


> ..... I particularly like the work on the bases of the last few. Always enjoy this thread so keep them coming please.
> 
> Steve



I find the bead base ring the quickest method of finishing the bases, it's become my norm as it means that I can be lazy and not have to think about the tooling and holding methods and gives me a quick finishing session.

Brittle open grain woods like the Oak need care and sharp tools but pre-treatment just prior to cutting can overcome breakouts and in use failures.


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2012)

A little something mixed in with the odd jobs before the Telly Rugby session.







*Hornbeam, Oak & Walnut 155mm diam.*


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2012)

Nice sunny day with the windows open in the shed.






*Walnut, Ash & Beech 152mm dia.*








*Exeter Elm, Sapele & Beech 156mm dia.*


----------



## Silverbirch (1 Mar 2012)

Walnut, Ash & Beech 152mm dia.

This is very attractive. Nice shape and good combination of colours.

Ian


----------



## richburrow (1 Mar 2012)

Good to see you are still making good use of the off cuts Chas
I hope you are both well mate
Speak soon
Rich


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2012)

Silverbirch":1oogliqb said:


> Walnut, Ash & Beech 152mm dia.
> This is very attractive. Nice shape and good combination of colours.
> Ian


The shape change was an attempt to explore something different with a view to making some smaller versions as trinket/ring boxes, part of which was the lid profile change, 



richburrow":1oogliqb said:


> Good to see you are still making good use of the off cuts Chas
> I hope you are both well mate
> ..


Going great guns Rich, actually find the staging of the making quite relaxing as the various process sessions provide distinctive breaks in routine. They are certainly a way to bulk out thinner blanks when they are split for base and rims.
On the personal front we are keeping very busy thanks, with construction and changes around the plot having to be slotted in between our regular excursions to find some interesting eating etc.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Mar 2012)

Very nice pieces Chas  
Really like the half barrel/basket ones.
Have you given this collection a name yet :?:


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2012)

Paul.J":6q10a1aq said:


> .....Have you given this collection a name yet :?:



Maybe "Stuck in a Rut" is about the nearest at the moment Paul, but I have outstanding requests for a selection for gifts over the coming months and they are proving a convenient method of absorbing a lot of the old blanks I have accumulated with the off-cuts.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2012)

A Sweet Chestnut Challenge, what with swirly grain and an ability to readily take a high polish that was determined to show the slightest scratch blemish across the grain lead to a lot of stationary hand finishing.
Half a dozen sealer coats to highlight any scratches and cut backs later we ended up with this:











*Sweet Chestnut, Walnut & Ash 215mm dia.*


----------



## nev (3 Mar 2012)

That really is 'Sweet' chestnut! never ceases to amaze me the finish you achieve. inspiring. =D>


----------



## Paul.J (3 Mar 2012)

Very nice Chas  
Nice combination of wood colours on that one


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2012)

Not much time to play today, so had to do something a little smaller 













*Both in Walnut & Beech 85 & 83 mm dia.*


----------



## Hesh (4 Mar 2012)

Chas, excellent as always. I just hope you've got a good market for these as you certainly put your "play time " to good use.

Steve


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2012)

They will no doubt disappear in due course Steve, some are provisionally booked to order but I'm trying to build up stocks so that I can get round to some different projects around the plot when the weather warms up.
Usual scenario is that someone wants something for a gift and can't make up their mind, then decides that they want half a dozen all in one swoop to save having to look elsewhere so I can go from an abundance to scarcity in short order.


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2012)

Glad that there is not too much of the slab of Orvankol still left that has been lying around for a couple of years, brittle and an ability to remove the cutting edge off the tools almost as good as the grinding wheels ability to renew it.




*Ovankol, Walnut & Beech. 290mm dia.*


----------



## nev (8 Mar 2012)

CHJ":3qfftpg0 said:


> Glad that there is not too much of the slab of Orvankol still left that has been lying around for a couple of years, brittle and an ability to remove the cutting edge off the tools almost as good as the grindings wheels ability to renew it.



#-o Doh! If only you'd posted that last week I probably wouldnt have just bought a blank of ovankol from fleabay :roll: 
So I guess i should expect a challenge when it comes to turning it?


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2012)

It's all good experience, you will no doubt have a better feel for a blunt tool when you've finished than experienced with a good many wood types.
Watch out for splinters and be prepared to do some finish sanding with the grain, one of those 'hard' woods that is easy to scratch across the grain.
If you are getting rough end grain areas try soaking in sealer or water when finishing and cutting wet.


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2012)

As the others were claimed within a couple of hours, thought I had better see if I could make a couple of similar.







*Walnut & Beech, 95 & 87mm dia.*


----------



## Silverbirch (9 Mar 2012)

I love those!

Ian


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2012)

Well I'm afraid that there has been a little break in spinney activities.
Boss put her foot down and said something had to be done about wood storage encroaching on her domain.
So having contributed some £254 hard earned pension funds at the local sawmill and builders merchants, the past week has been spent assembling said purchases into something to keep the rain out and shifting some of the scattered 'must keeps' into some form of order.
Just hope I can remember where that piece I want next week was stacked at the back of the racks.







Basic framing, roof joists and rack supports 88 X 38 mm.
Feather edge ex. 25 X 150mm.
50 X 25 mm slats for racks
Three sheets of 3mm Onduline.
125mm Rd Hd nails
75mm wood screws
50mm galvanized Rd Hd nails.
All timber pressure treated at source.
Just a bit of timber needed along the long side roof edge to finally tidy up the roofing fixing.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2012)

Looking good Chas,best be safe than sorry  
Will you be putting some guttering along the front??


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2012)

Possibly Paul, not a priority at the moment.


----------



## paulm (19 Mar 2012)

Looks good Chas but bet you'll never be able to find anything now !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2012)

Might know, I had a request for a repeat-alike piece late this afternoon, oh goody I know exactly where the bits of off-cuts are that I need.
Second row of trays along at the back of the rack underneath another tray. :roll: at least they can be lifted out reasonably easily.
Now got to raid the supermarket for some shallower trays so that they can all stack two high.


----------



## Blister (22 Mar 2012)

Looks like a good job to me 

At least if its wood stock it* should* be in the shed somewhere :lol:


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2012)

Just fooling around, or is it barrelling along, with some more bits of wood.








*Oak & Pau Rosa 90mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2012)

Yet another one emerges from the shavings.







*Apple, Yew and Walnut 110mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2012)

Another pre-lunch completion:








*Beech & Walnut 125mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2012)

Just put this one up for Critique.

Something with a little more of a decorative aim rather than just a user.


----------



## Blister (4 Apr 2012)

Hi Chas 

My opinion is maybe the top neck is a tad on the high side 

other that that 

I like it :mrgreen: ( but who am I )


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2012)

My thoughts once it was off the lathe Allen, will have to live with its warts I'm afraid, try harder next time.


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2012)

This morning in the shed, not sure about the lid, will get round to a darker version in Walnut sapwwood to compliment the spacers when the holiday visitors have departed.







*Walnut & Hornbeam 87mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (12 Jun 2012)

Nothing much to show on the spiny front just lately, quite a bit of behind the scenes preparation going on, just awaiting an unbroken spell in the shed to complete something worth showing.
Been making things like these incense stick holders by the dozen using up the oddments and meeting a request, a bit boring but at least the there are no dimensional tolerance problems to concentrate on and nobody has a chance of knowing if the outcome was by design, accident or the result of a mistake.




Mainly Yew, a bit of laburnum and walnut.


----------



## paul-c (14 Jun 2012)

hi chas
thanks for such a great thread.
normally i would be looking at all the turnings picking out which ones i like or dislike.
it is impossible - i am in awe of all your turning work and love each and every piece, great work.
thanks for sharing
paul-c


----------



## CHJ (14 Jun 2012)

Thank you for the comments Paul, a bit of encouragement for me to get back up into the shed after lunch.
Don't purport to do anything artistic or particularly complex but I do enjoy the challenge of developing methods that allow me to do what I do with minimum of effort or skill requirement.

Does mean that over time my interests and output of pieces and design methods changes as the wind blows, one of the benefits of doing it as a hobby and not a living, rarely does it become a chore.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2012)

Something for the eyes to play with, done as a passing check on cutting accuracy whilst the next batch of boxes were cooking.







*Oak and Walnut*


----------



## paul-c (29 Jun 2012)

hi chas 
thanks for showing another of your fabulous turnings for us all to admire. =D> 

as you say "something for our eyes to play with"
i find i am drawn into the "cube" in the centre of the oak like one of those optical illusions - that make you wonder which way around is it.
as i said earlier i am in awe of all of your turnings and thank you for sharing your skills with us all on the forum.
cheers
paul-c


----------



## 12345Peter (29 Jun 2012)

CHJ":2rpdi9gk said:


> Something for the eyes to play with, done as a passing check on cutting accuracy whilst the next batch of boxes were cooking.



That really was something for the eyes, a great effect.

On the first page of this thread you mention thinning CA, what is it thinned with?

Regards


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2012)

12345Peter":a0fv25hr said:


> On the first page of this thread you mention thinning CA, what is it thinned with?


If you are referring to the comment:-
"Thin CA before final cuts and any areas that show softness in finishing"

I am not referring to 'thinning' CA but to a particular version of CA that is very fluid and penetrates well as an adhesive.

CA is normally available in three types (different viscosities) from most outlets:- Thin, Medium, Thick, to suit the needs of particular bonding requirements.


----------



## 12345Peter (29 Jun 2012)

CHJ":3v7yrg1g said:


> 12345Peter":3v7yrg1g said:
> 
> 
> > On the first page of this thread you mention thinning CA, what is it thinned with?
> ...



OKay, my mistake, yet again (hammer)

I did take the meaning as thinning CA, but can now see my mistake. I mainly use the thin CA.

Regards


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jun 2012)

Excellent Chas =D> 
Great use of the grain with the Oak, but both woods compliment each other.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, just trying some differing methods of using up the off-cuts.

That one is a little on the large size diameter wise but I now have some dimension figures to work with for the others.

Just noticed that I said Ash when in fact it's Oak & Walnut, will miss-use my mod hat and amend thread.
(just put it down to old age, and the fact I have been battling some Ash today that has a mind of its own)


----------



## CHJ (1 Jul 2012)

Managed a few hours in the shed to polish off some more pots that have been hanging around for a day or two, never a bad thing in itself as the glue-ups have a chance to acclimatise.

Ash & Sapele 110mm dia.




Ash & Sapele 100mm dia.




Sapele & Beech 98mm dia.




Elm & Ash 80mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Jul 2012)

You are worse than me for hoarding then using offcuts and scraps Chas LOL, must admit you have a lot more patience than me with the work you produce not to say your lovely finishing. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (1 Jul 2012)

Just can't justify letting the bits go to a wood burner without at least salvaging some of it Pete.

Must admit playing with furniture grade wood*, all be it the reject bits, is a lot easier on the frustration stakes than struggling to tame a bit of over punky local wood.
Although I am sorting through the local stuff to try and get some feature wood to offset the blandness of the off-cut bits for future pieces.

* quite interesting how even furniture grade wood that is often too low in moisture for me to measure moves around enough to spoil the angles on small pieces. Pays to prepare stock and leave to acclimatise a few days before final cuts with some of it. Likewise the top rings of the boxes often move out of round enough to warrant a few days rest before making the lids, but there again single piece lids move out of round after a few hours, all adds variety to the amusement stakes.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Jul 2012)

I use a lot of the furniture grade wood and like you find that it is so dry it soaks up moisture from the atmosphere. I have a couple of pieces I did in rosewood and oak and they have moved at different rates. Smooth as a babies bottom when finished but now you can feel the join LOL. Using punky, almost falling apart wood is fun but you have to accept that sometimes you will end up with firewood whether you like it or not. Got a load of dogwood drying at the moment, be interesting to see how that works out as it looks good raw. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (3 Jul 2012)

Turned out wet again this morning, time for more shop twiddling.

*Walnut & Beech* 90mm dia.




*Walnut & Ash* 95mm dia.



*Walnut & Beech* 93mm dia.



*Walnut & Ash* 96mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (7 Jul 2012)

Got the assembly routine sorted apart from the support feet positioning, need to make a decision on their positioning and simplify the drilling involved.


----------



## 12345Peter (7 Jul 2012)

I would love that on my desk, but I think I would end up spending too much time looking into it. It really is compelling and a lovely piece.

Regards


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2012)

Sorted the foot problem, no more measuring and messing with feet to fit individual pieces.


----------



## CHJ (11 Jul 2012)

*Been pottering again today.*









*Walnut and Oak* 130mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2012)

Now i like that one Chas =D> =D>
Edit-: and the newly designed pen holder,i can't keep up with you :lol:


----------



## CHJ (11 Jul 2012)

Paul.J":3hiziw1n said:


> Now i like that one Chas =D> =D>
> Edit-: and the newly designed pen holder,i can't keep up with you :lol:




Well you have an input to both Paul, :lol: it's your old Rexon Chop saw that is cutting the bits up.
Just wish it had a brake and an induction motor, still gives me the hebie gebies when I first fire it up.

Been looking for a replacement I could justify spending the pocket money on for a quieter life but no luck so far, don't need the capacity just the ability to set and hold the accuracy.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2012)

Good to hear its still going strong Chas,it was a good little saw,but as you say a little too noisey.
Have you changed the blade to a finer cut one since you have had it??


----------



## paulm (12 Jul 2012)

That's a bit special Chas, nicely balanced piece and lots of interesting and well executed detail, but also looking great as a whole, like that a lot 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## gus3049 (12 Jul 2012)

CHJ":k5afsygg said:


> *Been pottering again today.*
> *Walnut and Oak*


Ah, I like this one. Of all the pieces you have made from these millions of offcuts you are trying to clear ( :wink: ) this is the one that works best for me, really nice box. Love the way you have hidden where the lid is. One idea ripe for nicking - ta!


----------



## Doug B (12 Jul 2012)

Really like that Chas.

I`m not a big fan of segmented work, but that is top drawer, especially the wood in the center of the lid that makes the cube look 3D =D>



Cheers.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2012)

Paul.J":2od6mis3 said:


> ......Have you changed the blade to a finer cut one since you have had it??


Yes *Paul*, not much finer but a sharper one from Axi soon after I had it. Blade does not do much work but the motor gets a start -stop hammering.


gus3049":2od6mis3 said:


> ....... Love the way you have hidden where the lid is. One idea ripe for nicking - ta!


The lid idea came about during the putting together *Gordon*, mainly as a method of reducing the bittiness of too many different pieces and shades of wood.


Doug B":2od6mis3 said:


> ...I`m not a big fan of segmented work, ....


Strangely enough neither am I *Doug*, although I appreciate the skill involved in producing intricate small parts accurately enough for some of the more exotic designs they often smack of "look what I can do" to me, and that's not just sour grapes because I don't have the skill, patience or equipment to do them. 
And that's a driving aim whilst I'm playing with these bits, to try and put something together that's decorative without going over the top in my eyes, others of course may see no difference.


----------



## gus3049 (12 Jul 2012)

CHJ":14j6eosb said:


> And that's a driving aim whilst I'm playing with these bits, to try and put something together that's decorative without going over the top in my eyes, others of course may see no difference.



Absolutely, there is so much work that seems to be because they can rather than making something beautiful, balanced and artistic (better not get into dovetail guitars here  ) As is so often the case, less is more I reckon (says he who is into piercing, texturing etc)


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2012)

Something similar, just to prove the first one was not a fluke.  

Might know someone wanted "one like that" just to put me on the spot.







*Walnut & Oak 125mm dia.*


----------



## gus3049 (15 Jul 2012)

CHJ":3dnn5czn said:


> Something similar, just to prove the first one was not a fluke.
> 
> Might know someone wanted "one like that" just to put me on the spot.
> 
> *Walnut & Oak 125mm dia.*



Nice again Chas but for me, the joy of the first one was that the split for the lid wasn't obvious, The change of colour for this one rather spoils the illusion. Is that green natural??


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2012)

Gordon, the colours are natural, no sign of green in natural light.
The shade difference is not so obvious either, but the contrast does change considerably dependant upon whether the top section is viewed end or side grain and the lid segments aligned or not, 
The Brown can change between café au lait and Cafétière dependant on light/viewing direction.


----------



## gus3049 (15 Jul 2012)

CHJ":nlv1z2jt said:


> Gordon, the colours are natural, no sign of green in natural light.
> The shade difference is not so obvious either, but the contrast does change considerably dependant upon whether the top section is viewed end or side grain and the lid segments aligned or not,
> The Brown can change between café au lait and Cafétière dependant on light/viewing direction.



Ain't wood grand??


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jul 2012)

Very nice Chasney  
I can see a green tinge to the lid on this one.?
Any chance of doing one with the beads all the way down,i think it might look good with the Oak broken up by them??


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2012)

*A little smaller & a bit better balance on base to top detail,
Wood type swap around gives a quieter presentation I think.* 








*Walnut & Oak, 110mm dia.*


----------



## gus3049 (18 Jul 2012)

CHJ":22qcjl1n said:


> *A little smaller & a bit better balance on base to top detail,
> Wood type swap around gives a quieter presentation I think.*
> 
> *Walnut & Oak, 110mm dia.*



Its more obvious where the lid is but I agree that the balance is nicer now. Wouldn't say no to any of them though


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2012)

Managed an hour in the shed this morning , house guests having gone on yet another tourist trip around Wiltshire, so did not have to have my sociability hat on.

*Another little "thank you" for a wood donator.
Walnut & Oak.*


----------



## CHJ (27 Aug 2012)

Back to basics for the next few days, having to clear out some old oddments of the hoard to meet a request.




*Beech,* spalted and otherwise, both 120mm dia.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Aug 2012)

Nowt wrong with the basics apparently.

I wish I had some beech, seems rare round here. The few bits I've had were lovely to turn and finish.

I haven't seen the inside of my workshop for weeks, ever since the goblet hell bit. Hopefully, the last bedroom will be finished next week and I can make stuff round again.


----------



## CHJ (28 Aug 2012)

Another couple of basics, still they at least have forced some sorting through of all those 'might be usable' bits.






*Spalted Beech, 147mm dia.*






*Ash, 144mm dia.*


----------



## richburrow (28 Aug 2012)

Nice shapes chas!!!!!! I also like the esher look you have got going on.
Hope you are well mate.
Rich


----------



## CHJ (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks *Rich*, have a mound of segmented stuff in prep. but a request for some more basics has got me digging in the depths of the wood shed for any remains of the persons supplied wood that is dry enough. Those are my only remit, must be their wood and simple 'user' forms.
So I'm letting the oddments of wood dictate what has been hiding in there for the last three years or so.
Still not enough hours in the day so I guess all is well on the personal front thanks.


----------



## CHJ (29 Aug 2012)

Well, recipient wants them warts and all, good job else this one would have been in the bin more than once, not the most enjoyable couple of hours in the shed trying to cope with the split personality of the blank.










*Yew 210mm dia.*


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Aug 2012)

I think showing stuff like this should be banned. It makes me want to get on with clearing space for a lathe and I have to many other things to do.


----------



## woodyturner (29 Aug 2012)

That is very nice I love natural edge bowl especially in Yew cracks, shakes an all


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2012)

Now here's an example of the perverse nature of a lump of wood, admittedly usually only seen by turners.
This piece and the previous bowl are from the same log, and serves as an example of the problems discussed in this earlier thread.
Log was sawn down the middle and the two halves stored adjacent to each other with the sawn faces about 1cm apart, some 2+ years.

The previous piece had bark falling off over 3/4 of its periphery when taken off the shelf, this piece needed only one piece about 4mm long near a split bonding to the edge.






*Yew 230mm dia.*


----------



## Doug B (30 Aug 2012)

It must be good to get back on the solid wood after all the segmented work Chas, you have more patience than me.

As usual lovely work, with the natural edge Yew a real winner for me =D> 

Cheers.


----------



## CHJ (30 Aug 2012)

Doug B":37r85e17 said:


> It must be good to get back on the solid wood after all the segmented work Chas, you have more patience than me.



Mixed feelings about the the difference between the two disciplines *Doug*, the segmented stuff takes longer overall but gives some satisfaction at achieving the accuracy of cutting and as they are assembled in stages each process is short and can be fitted in in short bursts of time. The bulk of waste generation and management being at the saw and firewood bin stage.

The 'Solid' stuff has the vagaries of the home dried wood to contend with and they don't always show until you have spent an hour or so in prep and roughing.
Further to that with something like the natural edge they have to be done all in one go so to speak because of movement and can entail 2-3 hrs continuous turning without a significant break so are a bit of a chore, so is the clearing up of the mound of shavings at the end of the session.

Guess it all boils down to what mood I'm in as to which I enjoy the most, maybe it's even something different like the brief vision of a little space I occasionally manage to make on a drying shelf.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Aug 2012)

Very nicely done and finished Chas


----------



## CHJ (8 Sep 2012)

Back to glueing up the bits again, but somewhat simpler finish after a request for one with a plain lid.



*Walnut & Oak 110mm diam.*


----------



## CHJ (8 Sep 2012)

Came across this specimen of Sweet Chestnut a couple of days ago, could not help projecting a fair amount of envy toward some future woodworker who might get his hands on those Burrs when it's finally harvested.


----------



## paulm (8 Sep 2012)

Like the coloration and figuring on the walnut Chas, nice and soft and understated as a piece, in a good way !

Likewise on the sweet chestnut tree, glad I'm not the only one that goes around sizing up the potential of good looking trees :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2012)

Finished gathering another collection of bits into another trinket/dust* collector today.
(*dependant upon your take of round spinny creations)






*Walnut & Oak 115mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2012)

New arrivals today, not quite identical triplets.








*Walnut & Oak (115mm dia.)*


----------



## CHJ (25 Sep 2012)

Another little gift made it out of the shed today.









*Walnut & Oak* (140mm H X 90mm dia.)


----------



## nev (25 Sep 2012)

Beautiful. I'd happily sit in that after I'm gone.


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2012)

Best laid plans and all that, a couple of years ago someone delivered a Beech log and asked if I could make them some flat breadboards from it sometime.
Log was duely slabbed about 30mm thick and stored away to dry off in its own time.
Drying gave no traumas regarding splitting or warping significantly but mother nature decided that a little humorous intervention was in order and they all developed a significant spalting, guess the log had picked up enough spores in the woodland or my store was well and truly saturated with them.

So breadboards are out of the window and the someone will have to find a use for a few flat dishes, for holding nuts or dry fruit etc.

This is the first; don't know how many more will survive the gouge.







*Spalted Beech 235mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (7 Oct 2012)

Something a little alien crept out of the woodwork this morning.









*Spalted Beech 240mm dia.*


----------



## boysie39 (7 Oct 2012)

I knew there was more than a BOXER in you Chas, :lol: :lol: it would be only a matter of time before you broke loose again .
Really nice pieces .were they on the verge or just over ,was there a lot of careful work ,they look perfect to me .


----------



## CHJ (7 Oct 2012)

boysie39":1n0x4i99 said:


> ...were they on the verge or just over.



Just on the verge Eugene, just one spot about 6x3mm on the underside of the last one that is showing a little pit.
A third slab from the log tackled this afternoon was too far gone and found to be playing host to some protein so has made it's mark in the firewood bag.


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2012)

Sorry Eugene, back to boring Boxing again.






*Walnut and Beech 110mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2012)

Something with a little more work input.













Walnut and Oak, 170mm H X 105mm W


----------



## boysie39 (18 Oct 2012)

17 mm high :?: :?: :shock: :shock: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Are you using one of our measuring sticks by any chance.


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2012)

Just trying to placate the little people Eugene. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2012)

Something a little different, both in form and construction.












*Hedgrow Elm 150mm dia.*


----------



## nev (25 Oct 2012)

lovely as always and even smaller than my little pot :shock:


----------



## CHJ (25 Oct 2012)

nev":1q3uykkm said:


> lovely as always and even smaller than my little pot :shock:




OOOPs must sort out that Zero key, that's the second time I've missed it.


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2012)

Mushroom with a purpose.










*Walnut.*


----------



## bassethound (26 Oct 2012)

lovely, are the brass bits held in place with epoxy ?


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2012)

bassethound":1qdg7j78 said:


> lovely, are the brass bits held in place with epoxy ?


Yes.


----------



## nev (26 Oct 2012)

Beautifully finished and mushroomy, and please excuse my ignorance but what is its 'purpose'?


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2012)

nev":362waf25 said:


> Beautifully finished and mushroomy, and please excuse my ignorance but what is its 'purpose'?




It's a Darning Mushroom. The Needles are stored in the handle.


----------



## andersonec (27 Oct 2012)

Chas, 

Question from a learner.

Realise you are a busy chap but as a learner I wonder if you have the time to explain how you do the lid after the box? I know the usual technique of doing the inside of the lid, then the box inside, jam fitting the lid and turning the top side, jam fitting the box and doing the base but yours are done separately and I can't figure it out, sorry to all the experts out there if this seems a simple question but I have to ask.

Andy


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2012)

andersonec":g2okrgb0 said:


> Chas,
> .Realise you are a busy chap but as a learner I wonder if you have the time to explain how you do the lid after the box? ......Andy



Basically as seen in this old WIP *Andy.*

Obviously in the case of the above thin (laminated) lid more use was made of Cole jaws and hot melt to hold it through the stages.
I don't do jamb chucks for the bulk of my stuff as they take longer and need more faffing about than using jaws or hot melt.

The boxes are likewise held either on Cole Jaws or large stepped Plywood Jaws to clean up the bases.

PIcs in a few mins, I'll go up the shed.








I swap the buttons/spacers/bolts to suit the task in hand, the above was the setup to do the underside of the mushroom.


----------



## andersonec (28 Oct 2012)

Thanks Chas, 

I see another recent thread on making those jaws, guess I am going to indulge and see what turns up...........pun intended.

Andy


----------



## andersonec (28 Oct 2012)

CHJ":2i4onu5y said:


> This one may have to have a change of lid, the Yew rim is rather brash at the moment and the light angles make the Ash in the lid look rather dark. May just wait a while and see if the Yew darkens with light exposure or until an obvious colour match presents itself for a new lid.
> 
> *Yew, Ash & Walnut 160mm diam.*



Chas,

Why don't you just change the handle in the top to a piece of Yew, that way it would link the lid to the base.

Andy


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2012)

andersonec":16lnzvj6 said:


> Thanks Chas,
> I see another recent thread on making those jaws, guess I am going to indulge and see what turns up...........pun intended.
> Andy


With Cole jaws it is critical that the holes are accurately drilled on the respective PCD's.

Easy for a machine shop but quite difficult to do with consistency in a home workshop without dividing heads etc. for alignment.

I have a home made set that I made but the very small errors I introduced are enough to cause me frustration when used with simple buttons and certain locations and are now relegated to the odd occasion I need something different and I turn up a set of sacrificial jaw blanks fitted to them to ensure they run perfectly true.

It might be just me but I get frustrated with anything that does not run true with ease and a need to fiddle.
Frustration convinced me to spend the pocket money in the end.

An alternate to the Cole Jaw cost if your chuck model has wood jaw plate accessories and you have access to some good quality Ply off-cuts are some wood jaws, the reciprocal of the ones shown above. 

And of course a big bonus for any Cole jaw setup or its equivalent is a 125mm chuck if you can run to one, the increased jaw travel makes the world of difference to ease of use.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2012)

andersonec":2q8cwl7j said:


> Chas,
> 
> Why don't you just change the handle in the top to a piece of Yew, that way it would link the lid to the base.
> 
> Andy


Good point, but that one went walkies some months ago 'as is'; in all honesty the contrasts/mis-match were far more pronounced in the photo' than in normal view.


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2012)

Another experiment in construction.










*Ash, Oak & Walnut 135mm dia.*


----------



## woodyturner (31 Oct 2012)

I do like your boxes very nice


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2012)

woodyturner":2q6rlro7 said:


> I do like your boxes very nice


Thank you woody, I enjoy doing them and trying out slightly differing methods of assembly/machining.


----------



## nev (1 Nov 2012)

No knob! so i guess you must be getting the hang of accurate segment sizing now 
May I ask what glue you use for your creations? - it obviously works well!


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2012)

nev":1k1ddabg said:


> ....May I ask what glue you use for your creations? - it obviously works well!



I use Cascamite *Nev*, does need care in storage to keep moisture away from it, I decant powder into smaller airtight jars to aid this and at my rate of usage I don't get problems.

Needs care in mixing to get max strength, I use 3.5 to 1 measured with a level spoon for the small mixes I need, it sets rigid and joints don't creep like they can with PVA. .
Wood does need to be 8% moisture or below for small segments* and wait a day or so before machining for safety according to the specs. but I've never had one let go after 12hrs when in a hurry.

Joints are as sawn or if sanded no finer than 80 grit, wrung together and clamped.

*12 or more segments moving a fraction of a degree soon add up.


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2012)

Results of being allowed a couple of hours in the shed this afternoon.







*Walnut & Ash 105mm dia.*


----------



## CHJ (16 Nov 2012)

A Bowl of Bits,







*Walnut & Beech 130mm dia.*


----------



## woodyturner (16 Nov 2012)

That is one very nice bowl I like that a lot well done


----------



## boysie39 (17 Nov 2012)

Chas . I never tire of looking at your work ,it gives me a boost (boot) :lol: when I need it most.

Thank you,


----------



## CHJ (17 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, all feedback is welcome.
Don't know how much longer I will be putting up any output, most only seems to engender a 'look see' interest.

Only been showing anything with at least a subtle difference in shape or design recently and judging by the results of the local Village Xmas Market today looks like the next few months will be aimed at meeting requests for much of the same, worked around the winter holiday season commitments.


----------



## Solicitus (17 Nov 2012)

Personally I would miss them if you stopped posting images of your prodigious output. As a novice turner, being able to look at other people's work ( even if it is in a different stratosphere to mine) is always of great interest.. I am sure there a lot of people like me who are not members of clubs and who are solitary turners and who largely rely on internet content for education and inspiration. Keep posting !!

Robert


----------



## CHJ (2 Dec 2012)

*Ash,Oak & Walnut. 140mm dia.*


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Dec 2012)

CHJ":buhz5lu8 said:


> A Bowl of Bits,



Only just noticed this one. A beauty!

Ian


----------

